# 650+AC Twiggs county QDM club



## OldManWinter (Feb 22, 2008)

QDM Hunting club in Twiggs County, looking for potiential members to fill limited openings. We are serious about managment and our efforts are starting to pay off. Please only call if you are like minded and QDM is your thing. Deer, Turkey, Hogs, food plots, camp with cabin 8 bunks, Direct TV, Microwave, Grill and skinning rack. Call for more details and rules, serious inquires only. John Snow 404 787-7732. Twiggs is a easy drive down the interstate. Its 15-20 min from Macon. This club has been around for 18 years and QDM for 4 years. 

This is a great club for someone that really is looking for a chance at a big buck. We have big turkey, big deer, and big but few hogs. The perfect members would be very QDM like minded and be willing to help improve the property for future years of hunting. We are not looking for quantity hunters we are looking for quality hunters. Our buck to doe ratio is around 1:2. I am posting a picture of a buck harvested on this club December 06, he is 4-1/2 and grosses 143-7/8, #10 all time Twiggs county. I'm also posting a few more pics. These memberships are for the 2008-2009 seasons. Membership is $550 plus $50.00 for new members. This is a family oriented club.
Rules are to big to post, I'll be glad to email them if you send me you email address.
You can contact the club president - John Snow @ 404 787-7732. Please if you dont follow rules very well and you have the need to shoot everything that walks please dont call. <!-- / message --><!-- attachments -->
<!-- / message --><!-- attachments -->


----------



## mikelloves2hunt (Feb 22, 2008)

*deer hunter*

Are there any openings still available ? How many members ? How many  stands are you aloud to put up ?


----------



## OldManWinter (Feb 22, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## OldManWinter (Feb 24, 2008)

all PM's returned Thanks!


----------



## ada152 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Lease*

How far is the club from Warner Robins?


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Feb 25, 2008)

About 15-20 minutes


----------



## OldManWinter (Feb 25, 2008)

My plan is to be at the club on 3/1/08. I have had dozens of messages. Please include email address in your PM's so I can email the rules they wont fit as an attachment to this forum. I'll respond to all PM''s but this will elimanate one step. Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## OldManWinter (Feb 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## rambo73 (Feb 26, 2008)

very interested pm sent.


----------



## OldManWinter (Feb 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OldManWinter (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OldManWinter (Feb 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## OldManWinter (Feb 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Mar 1, 2008)

are you allowed to bring guests


----------



## gahuntindude (Mar 1, 2008)

*club rules*

I am very interested in your club. Could you e-mail me the rules , how many total members & also can wife hunt also. gahuntindude@yahoo.com


----------



## rambo73 (Mar 2, 2008)

it was nice to meet u yesterday john and i'm very intent on getting in. thanks for showing me around.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Mar 2, 2008)

Filling fast better hurry!!!


----------



## OldManWinter (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks to the guys who joined this week. That puts me down to 2 spots.


----------



## stokes62 (Mar 8, 2008)

please send information on your club.


----------



## OldManWinter (Mar 9, 2008)

club is full at this time. I do have another club in Monroe/Crawford and Jasper total 800+ ac that I will be posting in ther near future. Thanks, John


----------



## Big Country (Mar 11, 2008)

I am interested in the twiggs co club maybe for next year or turkey huntin only this year


----------

